# 1989 Sunbeam Deluxe Heat Cube Ceramic Electric Heater



## ericsnow

Found this in the garage. Price tag says it was purchased for $79.99. Works great. Don't even think it's been used before. I can't find this model on eBay or anywhere around the internet so I have no clue how much it's worth.


----------



## epackage

You can buy similar ceramic space heaters for a couple of dollars on Ebay all day long, I'd say it has little to no value.....Unless you're in a small space that's cold....[]


----------



## cyberdigger

I miss Rickel..


----------



## epackage

Don Rickels???? He's still alive...[8D]


----------



## surfaceone

Upcoming appearances:

 "Don Rickles	The Orleans Showroom 
 Las Vegas, NV	
 October 6, 2012
 Saturday 8:00 pm

 Don Rickles	The Orleans Showroom 
 Las Vegas, NV	
 October 7, 2012
 Sunday 8:00 pm

 Don Rickles	Trump Taj Mahal - Mark G. Etess Arena 
 Atlantic City, NJ	
 October 20, 2012
 Saturday 8:00 pm" From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Sick Rickles is certainly still alive


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Sick Rickles is certainly still alive


 hey rick  thats a classic pix! says it all!  killer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunting262

What did u pay for it


----------



## ericsnow

Nothing, I found it in the garage. I put it up on eBay for $50.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  ericsnow
> 
> Nothing, I found it in the garage. I put it up on eBay for $50.


 Why would somebody pay you $50 for an item they can buy for $5-10 on Ebay, I'm confused....Do you think this is a "collectible" item??

 Good luck with it...


----------



## hunting262

I looked on eBay and found it only one on there so good luck with it


----------



## ericsnow

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> I looked on eBay and found it only one on there so good luck with it


 
 Thank you


----------



## cyberdigger

Those things are really great for warming up a bathroom in the morning.. !


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Those things are really great for warming up a bathroom in the morning.. !


 You should bid on it Chuckles...[]


----------



## cyberdigger

I have one.. []


----------



## rockbot

yo Jim, 
 bet it could keep someone warm in one of these!










> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> You can buy similar ceramic space heaters for a couple of dollars on Ebay all day long, I'd say it has little to no value.....Unless you're in a small space that's cold....[]


----------

